

Ask HN: How do you tell whether there's a path out of an idea?   - dariuscheung

&quot;How do you tell whether there&#x27;s a path out of an idea? How do you tell whether something is the germ of a giant company, or just a niche product? Often you can&#x27;t.... sometimes I can see a path that&#x27;s not immediately obvious; that&#x27;s one of our specialties at YC.&quot;<p>=&gt; Are there good alternatives to YC (a privilege not everyone can get), to get a 2nd-opinion validation of whether a startup idea is a path to a bigger one?
======
dariuscheung
[http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

